# On order



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I couldn't stand it any longer. I ordered a cheap lathe and a sharpening system (Work Sharp WS2000 Tool Sharpener). I will have to use it outside then bring it back in when I finish till my garage is finished.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

AWRIGHT!!! Glad to see you getting back in the saddle. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Way to go, Young Feller...You gotta be 'sawdust deprived' by now..

Wish you hadda let me know..Got my 'back-up' "$99 special" gathering dust you woulda been welcome to...but EVERYBODY needs two lathes..and I know you got yore eyes on that VS14-20..or something *bigger* when the garage is finished...

Welcome Home.....:doowapsta


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

GREAT NEWS Bobby!!! Sure been missing your work.

Don't worry about taking it out and bringing it back in, heck I do it every time. (Just don't leave anything outside for lacquer to dry LOL)


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Congratulations! Glad to hear you will be back at it soon.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are joining in on all the fun things. Can't hardly waite to see the postings. LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Good to have you back again Bobby!!! Now start doing your majic.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good deal !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet!!! Can't wait to see some of your fresh work!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Been away for a few days --- this is great news Bobby!!! Can hardly wait to see your first project when you get set up. I know you're anxious to spin some wood after so long.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The Work Sharp WS2000 Tool Sharpener came in today. Lathe is supposed to be here tomorrow. I already sharpened all of mama's knifes. Now I got to go to the garage and see if I can find a few of my tools and see if I can get some of the rust off them and get them sharp.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Guess you like the 2000 then? I have been eyeing them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Guess you like the 2000 then? I have been eyeing them.


I will know more when I get to turning and using it.:biggrin:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby, I think you will like the 2000. I have noticed with mine that I use almost exclusivly a single grit of paper. I have also found that you can not buy a pack of disk in a single grit. After accumulating way to many disk I will never use, I called the manufacture and found out they will sell you a pack of all one size for a really good price. Live and learn(then share).
You going to start fussing with PR again ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Bobby, I think you will like the 2000. I have noticed with mine that I use almost exclusivly a single grit of paper. I have also found that you can not buy a pack of disk in a single grit. After accumulating way to many disk I will never use, I called the manufacture and found out they will sell you a pack of all one size for a really good price. Live and learn(then share).
> *You going to start fussing with PR again ?*


I am sure as I get more room to work I will.


----------

